# Rechner stürtzt seit externer Festpl. ab



## XyPh0n (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ein freund von mir hat sich eine 250 GB große WD 2000JB in einem externen gehäuse gekauft, aber seit dem er sie daran hat stürzt der rechner ab und zu ab. Leider kenne ich seine genauen daten nicht weiss aber das winXp auf seinem laptop läuft.

wäre für einige ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## sebone (20. Mai 2005)

hi!
wie stürzt der rechner den ab? bekommt dein freund fehlermeldungen?
bluescreen mit "STOP" fehler, oder bootet das gerät einfach neu? wie alt ist das laptop? usb 1, oder usb 2?
du müsstest schon noch ein paar angaben machen!

schöne grüsse,
sebastian.


----------



## spirit (20. Mai 2005)

Das einfachste ist ein Treiberproblem. Suche dir mal die aktuellen USB2.0 Treiber für deinen Chipsatz


----------



## XyPh0n (25. Mai 2005)

also das ding heißt targa visionary XP notebook!
er wurde am 24.9.03 gekauft.
das bild friert einfach ein, steht alles,  als ob er stehenbleiben würde

da es nicht mein laptop ist kann mir einer einen treiber für usb 2.0 empfehlen oder sagen wie der heisst 

danke im vorraus


----------

